# Healing Wishes, Prayers, and Energies Needed



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2017)

Danny bird may be near the end. Suddenly his leg looks as if it is paralyzed and he is sleeping more and cranky. The last time I had a bird who's leg became paralyzed it was kidney failure and he died in 2 mos. time.  He is not gripping anything with that leg.
I researched his symptom and it said he could have a tumor pressing on a nerve to his leg or kidney or liver problems. He also could have hurt his leg somehow. The sleeping more makes me think it's not a hurt leg unless he is in pain. Please send healing energies in any form you wish for my baby Danny.

I am going to call the Avian Vet first thing in the  morning to make an appointment for him.

Here is Danny Boy:


----------



## Iodine (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Danny Boy Ruthanne.  He looks like a beautiful bird.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2017)

Doesn't sound good Ruthanne, wishing the best for your Danny Boy at the vets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2017)

Iodine said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Danny Boy Ruthanne.  He looks like a beautiful bird.


Yes, he is beautiful and is a great bird, he has been a great companion to other birds I've had and to me.



SeaBreeze said:


> Doesn't sound good Ruthanne, wishing the best for your Danny Boy at the vets.


Thanks SB.  Somehow I hope it would not be the worst but it always seems to be that way with the birds.  I'll see at the vet's.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm so sorry Ruthann I hope things go well at the vets. Hopefully he just injured his leg and it just needs to heal.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry about Danny Boy, Ruthanne. Thinking positive thoughts tonight for him.  Maybe it's just an injury, like Ruth says.   :rose:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm so sorry Ruthann I hope things go well at the vets. Hopefully he just injured his leg and it just needs to heal.


I would like to think that...Thank you.



NancyNGA said:


> I'm sorry about Danny Boy, Ruthanne. Thinking positive thoughts tonight for him.  Maybe it's just an injury, like Ruth says.   :rose:


Maybe.  Thank you..I'll see what's up when he goes to the Avian vet this week.


----------



## chic (Apr 3, 2017)

Aw, poor Danny. He's such a cutie. My well wishes are on the way.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 3, 2017)

I am sending my healing energy to Danny Boy .


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 3, 2017)

that is a beautiful bird, hope he gets better


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2017)

Hope poor Danny holds out until the vet sees him.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 3, 2017)

He's beautiful Ruthanne.  Sending positive energy and thoughts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2017)

chic said:


> Aw, poor Danny. He's such a cutie. My well wishes are on the way.


Thank you chic!



Vega_Lyra said:


> I am sending my healing energy to Danny Boy .


Thanks so much VL.



Deucemoi said:


> that is a beautiful bird, hope he gets better


Thanks, I am hoping so too.



RadishRose said:


> Hope poor Danny holds out until the vet sees him.


Danny is seeing the avian vet on Wed.  He is eating and drinking and singing yet.



Temperance said:


> He's beautiful Ruthanne.  Sending positive energy and thoughts.


Thank you very much!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 3, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> ...  He is eating and drinking and singing yet.



That should be a good sign, shouldn't it?    Hoping for the best.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> That should be a good sign, shouldn't it?    Hoping for the best.


The last bird who had a paralyzed leg was also eating and drinking and singing when I took him to the vet but only lived 2 more mos. so I am worried what the avian vet will say.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2017)

Any news about your Danny?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Any news about your Danny?


No, he is sitting on the drawbridge with Allison who has been by his side.  We are going to the avian vet tomorrow afternoon.  I'll let you know how that went tomorrow.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2017)

You must be so worried, I hope things go well at the doctors....hugs.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2017)

Ruthanne, Danny is one beautiful bird. I know how important our pets become to us. I have been in your shoes but mine was a cat. He has my prayers and good wishes that everything will turn out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you.  Danny is the same.  I had to reschedule his appointment.  Thanks SB and citygirl.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2017)

Any updates on your Danny Boy Ruthanne?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2017)

Danny boy is eating and flying around still.  He hasn't changed any.  I had to postpone his Vet visit and we are going in to see the Vet on Monday.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2017)

Good to hear he's hanging in there, and he's eating so that encouraging.  He's lucky to have a good mom like you watching over him. :sentimental:  Hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to hear he's hanging in there, and he's eating so that encouraging.  He's lucky to have a good mom like you watching over him. :sentimental:  Hope all goes well at the vets.


Thank you SeaBreeze.  I am quite worried that the diagnosis may be kidney failure but I've got to go and am hoping it is not that and that there is a cure for whatever is ailing him.:love_heart:


----------

